# 55 gallon , 125 gallon Stocking Opinions



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

I have an empty 55 gallon and an empty 125 gallon tank ...... I just received 9 African Long Fin Tetras , these actually came in as Red Eye Tetras (SA species) and clearly they are not... so with 9 beautiful big tetras , it gives me an excuse to create a Congo River biotope tank .. If I use a 55 gallon tank , what cichlids and a catfish or two could I use ... If I use a 125 gallon , what cichilds and / or catfish could I use .... My taste in fish is weird , oddballs , and somewhat rare ...


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi, yu can try inna 125 gallon with a pair of Teleograma brichardi, Lamprologus congoensis or werneri, Steatocranus casuarus, Steatochromis tinanti,Hemichromis lifalili,Chromidotilapia schoutedeni, Hemichromis fasciatus, a group of Thoracocromis demeusii if yu can find them,a group of Orthochromis stormsi if hable to have some,
yu have Synodontis nigriventris for catfish, or Europlus dewaudtii wich lives in group.
I hope it helps a little
xris


----------

